
Scientists develop atomic-scale hardware to implement natural computing - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-05-scientists-atomic-scale-hardware-natural.html
======
j-pb
I think the author means "neural computing" when speaking of "natural
computing"...

The rest is equally bad.

> Unfortunately, conventional fabrication methods used for today's computers
> cannot be used to realize complex systems to their full potential due to
> scaling limits—the methods simply cannot make small enough interconnected
> units.

That thing they build is huge compared to an IC, 1500 micrometers in width.

